# Please please help...overweight pup :(



## kgotto (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all,
Charlie was a healthy weight vizsla for 5 years. Hikes, rollerblading, and regular dog parks visits had people telling me what great shape he was in. Then...I got him neutered  Within 2 months he went from 55 lbs to 70 lbs and he is now at 83! I have tried nearly everything. At one point (for 3 months) he was eating only 1 cup of food and running on the treadmill for up to 6 miles or 10 km (after a 3 or about 5 km mile off-leash hike per day). Before this he always free-fed. I figured his metabolism was really low so I've let him free-feed again and am actually cutting back on the exercise in an effort to boost his metabolism. Thyroid tests show he's on the low end of normal, but he's still normal. He has lost some hair as well. I have been trying for a year with the help of my vet to reduce his weight. It won't go down. I've tried diet food, the raw diet, and near starvation! I wouldn't believe it if I weren't living it, but has anyone else had this problem? Please, please help. 

Also, although his exercise has increase his muscle tone has decreased. My vet said "well, some dogs are just overweight" but I find that difficult to believe. He's so active!


----------



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

My first thought reading your post is that it must be a thyroid prob, but as you've had that checked out, I'm not too sure. Charlie is doing way too much exercise to be over-weight naturally though, it has to be a health prob.

Your vet saying "some dogs are just over-weight" sounds like a lame excuse to me. It's like he/she doesn't know the answer and is just fobbing you off. I would go to another vet and get a second opinion.

Before he was desexed, our V Bentley was skinny to the point where people were always asking if he was a greyhound! When I did get him neutured he def put on some weight, but it just brought him up to normal. he's never been over-weight and he gets run a lot less than charlie.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

I agree with marishavh, you need to go to a different vet and get a different option. It is not healthy for your Vizsla to be that overweight, my Vet told me better to be underweight. Something is not right and it cannot be just the neutering. My male is rescued from a family that did love him, but they had the animal control called on him because he was so skinny, we had him put on a few lbs. That is normal for a V, I have never seen an overweight V, did not think it was possible, so I find this very odd.

I just really think you need a second option on this. If you live in the Minneapolis, MN area I have a great Vet. Let us know how the 2nd option works out.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Lucy V who is your vet? I live in MPLs area. I have taken Clyde to the vet but was not impressed. Looking for someone new.


----------

